# rp-pppoe nicht installierbar und noch so andere dsl probleme

## Dark

Hallo,

um gleich mal zum Punkt zu kommen, es geht darum, daß sich das rp-pppoe einfach nicht installieren lassen will.

Wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, muß für den Kernel 2.4 noch pppd 2.4 installiert werden, was ich auch gemacht habe. Danach noch mit ./go die rp-pppoe installation begonnen und am Ende kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

Oops, I can't execute the programm 'NOTFOUND'. You must install the PPP software swuite, version 2.3.10 or later.

```

Reicht das jetzt nicht, wenn der pppd 2.4 installiert ist? Muß da noch diese 2.3.10 software suite installiert werden?

Als wenn das alles währe *g*

Was mich noch stört ist, daß wenn die Module etc. geladen werden, 

bei meiner 3com Netzwerkkarte nur zwei rote Ausrufe Zeichen stehen.

Bei der eingabe von modprobe kommt dann folgendes:

```

# modprobe 3c59x

modprobe: Can't locate module 3c59x

```

Die Meldung sagt mir, daß das Modul nicht da ist. Nur warum ist das nicht da, und wie wirds denn gemacht, daß es da ist?

Weiß jemand Rat bei den 2 Fragen?

Gruß

Chris

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie Du mit rp-pppoe, allerdings war bei gentoo 1.4 das gante schon dabei und ich konnte mir die installation sparen. Nach dem ganzen setup gings ganz einfach mit emerge.

Zum zeiten:

Du musst im Kernel das entsprechende Modul aktivieren und zwar unter   Network device support->Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) und dann das entsprechende Modul auswählen und neu kompilieren.

Beachte auch, das du unter network devices auch (am besten alle, vielleicht SLIP nicht) Punkte unter PPP (point-to-point protocol) support mit kompilieren musst.

Dim

----------

## Dark

Hey,

so hab mich noch mal hingesetzt und gelesen, kompliert, noch mal gelesen und noch mal den kernel kompiliert usw. *ggg*

Auf jeden Fall bin ich soweit, daß rp-pppoe etc. installiert ist, PPP im kernel kompiliert ist etc. Aber es ist immer noch ein Problem offen...

Und zwar, wenn ich adsl-connect eingbe, erscheint die folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

# adsl-connect

modprobe:modprobe: Can't locate module tty-ldisk-3

Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invelid argument

pppoe: read (asyncReadFromPPP):Session 5555: Input/output error

```

Was soll das denn jetzt? Was ist das denn für ein Modul?

Ich bin nach wie vor Ratlos  :Sad: 

Gruß

Chris

----------

## Dark

So, hab das jetzt doch noch hinbekommen!

Habe im Englischen Forum einen Beitrag gefunden,

wo genau dieses Problem beschrieben wurde und nach einer erneuten kernel kompilierung

hat das geklappt!  :Smile: 

Einstellungen welche ich im Kernel noch vorgenommen habe waren: Support for async serial ports, sync tty ports und pppoe.

ENDLICH *g*

Jetzt versuch ich mich hier mit Lynx, da es schon spaet ist und ich keinen bock mehr auf installetionen habe *g*

Viele Gruesse

Dark

----------

